# What race would you be if you were to live in Middle Earth???



## Mithrandir

Hi I am new and wanted to get involved. So I wanna know what race you would like to be in ME. Elve Man Hobbit????? Anything and anyone. I love these books and read them all the time. This is a really cool place to talk w/ other LOTR "geeks". So c ya.


----------



## Zulithe

I would like to try each for a little while actually ^_^

Though I could easily grow fond of the Hobbit lifestyle.


----------



## Beorn

I'd probably be a Beorning for a little, then an eagle...then a hobbit....Welcome...Why do you have a . at the end of your name?


----------



## gil-estel

nah. It's gotta be a High Elf. Think bout it, eternal youth, inner power, really good food and drink and you get to go to a really good place when ever you want to


----------



## Talierin

I would be an Eagle, and a human.


----------



## Mithrandir

I would definetly agree w/ gil-astel on this. I would love to be a high elf, although I would also really like to be a wizard


----------



## gil-estel

Hey 
Don't think a wizard would count-even tho this is your thread. S'a bit unfair to choose to be an angel. Thats why its gotta be a Noldo

Sorry not an angel-a maiar


----------



## Mithrandir

I didn't make this a vote cause there are soooo many things you could be, but thanks for the advice. And I say it is fair to be a Mair, because I said ANY race. No hardfillings though.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth

Yeah. I would definitly be a Maiar. Or hobbit, that nice peaceful life. Just can't find thta in our modern world.


----------



## Aerin

I would want to be an Elf, who lived for most of the time with the Rohirrim.  I think it would be interesting to know what the elves know, and understand things from a different point of view. I would want to stay with the Rohirrim for their horses. I love horses!


----------



## Telchar

An Elf..


----------



## Hein

A Hobbit for the lifestyle they have. Smoking a pipe, eating all day long and having party once in a while 

Maybe some adventures to have some excitement in my life but staying in my nice hobbit hole also sounds very nice hehe


----------



## Iluvatar

I'd be an Elf. The wisdom of their years and their love of beauty sway me. Plus, their wisdom also makes them pretty serious kickass dudes.


----------



## Telchar

Hehe..  The wisdom of their years was one of the reasons why I would have chosen to be an Elf.. Think about all the things you wount have time to do, because your a mortal Hobbit, Man or Dwarf..


----------



## Rosie Cotton

I'd definately be a hobbit. Elves have to think to much.... but hobbits have it made, two dinners, lots of sleep, a peaceful life. I wouldn't mind being an eagle either, how cool would it be to be able to fly!


----------



## Lantarion

I would be an Elf, but if elves do not posess a craving for knowledge as strong as Men do, I would be part Mannish on that point. 
The universe is so huge, and over the course of millions of years, we haven't even gotten to know our own solar system all that well. It is said that there are three types of universal civilizations: 
Type1) is a civilization that harnaces all the radiated force on and from within the planet they are on.
Type2) is a civilization that uses all the possible energy from the solar system it is in.
Type3) is a civilization that uses the extreme power of an entire galaxy.
Human beings today have not even reached stage one, and that tells you something about the evolving of the humane 'inquisitiveness'. IMO elves have a more profound way of seeing existence, and perhaps they have contrived a system that they will find out the mysteries of the Universe by biding their time. That is, of course, assuming that there are other levels of existence other than Arda and 'Heaven', like Space. Are there other countries in Tolkien's universe?

Anyway, as an Elf I would have almost unlimited time to research the mysteries of Nature, and find out new things about Middle-earth. hmm, that is if Tolkien hadn't already told us just about everything that we hold 'mysterious'.. ah well..


----------



## Merry

*Who wold I like to be?? Hmm......*

I like the men of Rohan, tall and graceful riding great beasts that were equally as elegant and strong. I am tall myself and I like the idea of having a big fast horse and wearing full military battle gear that gleams in the morning light.

The only problem with the men of Rohan is their mortality. I wouldn't mind being a Balrog and not being scared of anything. (Except if I p***ed of Gandalf that is!)


----------



## Wyvern

*Nazgul.....*

Nazgul of course!


----------



## Merlin

I would be a Nazgul too although that is not really a race... they are men (which is also cool). BTW are the Nazgul immortal? I have always thought they were but don't remember reading anything about this in LOTR.


----------



## GaladrielQueen

An Eagle!


----------



## Mithrandir

They are Immortal Merlin, because they are fallen elve kings, so it never says anything about their immortality being taken away.


----------



## LOTRF

I would be an Elf or Hobbit or I would be someone who lives in Rohan because I LOVE horses and would die if I couldn't ride.


----------



## Greymantle

Elf, hands down.


----------



## Iluvatar

Mithrandir.:
The Nazgul were fallen kings of Men, not Elves, and so their immortality is a problem that is not easily resolved. I've tried to come up with an explanation. but have failed thus far.


----------



## Mithrandir

Sorry man,
You were right. My bad


----------



## Greymantle

Sure they're immortal-- they've got Great Rings.


----------



## Telchar

I wouldn't say their imortal, since they are dead in a way.. They are not living beeings, they are ghosts..


----------



## Iluvatar

But they can't be immortal. They're Men. Even wit the rings, Sauron would not have had the power to override Iluvatr's Gift.

Also, I don't get that they're not alive but exist as ghosts either, although this is the most tempting way around the problem. Unfortunately, the example of Gollum and the teachings of Gandalf argue against it. Gollum never died and turned into a ghost, and Gandalf stated that possession of the Ring would cause one to fade and become wraith-like, just like the Ringwraiths. His implication was that that would have been Bilbo's ultimate fate - even if it was put off for many years because of Bilbo's innate Hobbit toughness.


----------



## tookish-girl

I'd definately be a Hobbit, I went to a fancy dress party as Frodo in the summer coz everyone was telling me how hobbit-like i am!

It's true I'm small (5'3"), have brown , curly hair, a large red mouth that's prone to laugh or smile alot and I often just want to crawl back to my hobbit-hole and sleep! Or eat six breakfasts and then make lunch!


----------



## Greymantle

> _Originally posted by Iluvatar _
> *Unfortunately, the example of Gollum and the teachings of Gandalf argue against it. Gollum never died and turned into a ghost, and Gandalf stated that possession of the Ring would cause one to fade and become wraith-like, just like the Ringwraiths. His implication was that that would have been Bilbo's ultimate fate - even if it was put off for many years because of Bilbo's innate Hobbit toughness. *



I don't think Gollum had the Ring long enough for it to "wraithify" him. Bilbo certainly didn't. I don't know how long the Nazgul bore their Rings, but I think it's safe to say it was either for a longer time than Gollum, or Sauron sped up the process to allow them to become wraiths. They probably went through similar phases- first like Bilbo when he was covetous of the Ring, then like Gollum, then wraiths.
And I don't think that they were _ghosts_, per say; they weren't actually dead, and had not left the world. However they were permanently invisible and had lost all contact with the worldd save their bond to Sauron and the Ring. This makes them ghosts, in essense.


----------



## simon

Hi, i'm new here, and i thought this would be a good question to answer first time...

The race i'd most like to be would be an eagle, because they are not at all afraid of goblins and wovles. And are really smart and get to live in the misty mountains. Plus, they are also one of the good guys.

If i wasn't a eagle the i think i'd be a wizard.

Bye...


----------



## Athelas

Although it's not as cool of a character as elves, eagles, or the Nazgul, Treebeard being the old living creature of ME deserves mention. To be original, I'll represent the Ents.


----------



## Mithrandir

I must say it is nice to see someone reverting back to the origanal topic Just joking, now as for my take on the Nazgul being immortal, here it is.


i would be forced to say that they are only alive due to the fact that the ring is still in essence, in other words the RingWraiths will stay alive for as long as the Ring is in creation.
If we look @ The Return of the King, we see that when the Ring is destroyed so are the Nazgul. So that is my take on the subject, no theat they are immortal, just that the have something keeping them alive


----------



## Kanute

Being a Nazgul would be good, but i'd be a Balrog ( and a flying one at that! )


----------



## Sting99

I would be a man.(Probably a Ranger.)


----------



## blade

I would be a dragon and wast those stupid wraiths,or I'd be Hurin
 and keep all the dragon gold!


"And out of the blackness came many eyes"


----------



## Tyaronumen

> _Originally posted by Mithrandir. _
> *Hi I am new and wanted to get involved. So I wanna know what race you would like to be in ME. Elve Man Hobbit????? Anything and anyone. I love these books and read them all the time. This is a really cool place to talk w/ other LOTR "geeks". So c ya. *



When I was a kid, I used to think that I would *love* to be an Elda... and I'm sure that I would -- but as I've grown older, I've become very comfortable with the "Fate of Men", which is as mysterious in real life as in Tolkien's works. I am glad to be who I am, I guess. 



> _Originally posted by Iluvatar _
> *But they can't be immortal. They're Men. Even wit the rings, Sauron would not have had the power to override Iluvatr's Gift.
> 
> Also, I don't get that they're not alive but exist as ghosts either, although this is the most tempting way around the problem. Unfortunately, the example of Gollum and the teachings of Gandalf argue against it. Gollum never died and turned into a ghost, and Gandalf stated that possession of the Ring would cause one to fade and become wraith-like, just like the Ringwraiths. His implication was that that would have been Bilbo's ultimate fate - even if it was put off for many years because of Bilbo's innate Hobbit toughness. *



Not ghosts -- but "wraiths" (don't hit me.  )... That is to say that they have not truly *DIED* per say... but their spirits are tied to the world because of the will of Sauron (via the nine rings) and they linger just on the edge of death as long as their Master and the Nine Rings exist.

EDIT: I believe, in further thinking, that the terms Tolkien uses (can't quote, I'm afraid) are 'stretched' and 'thin'.... Frodo found this happening to himself to a degree late in his stewardship of the Ring.


----------



## Ness

I think that being a hobbit would be cool, but they live such uneventful lives, i would rather be a race that lived with a little more danger, had a little more fun. I would proably want to be an elf.


----------



## Proudfoots

Why does no one want to be a dwarf, the working class of middle earth.

That out of the way, dwarf would be tied for with hobbit for second.

I would want to be from Westernesse, a man of Anor, a rider in the grey company. They are exceptionally long lived, but don't tire with life like elves. They are one with nature, but can travel far an wide, unlike ents. They can enjoy beer and a good time at the prancing pony, sing with elves and wander.

That is the life for me.
'foots


----------



## salva

Well, I'm another newbye here. Hello to everyone.

Well, I gues i would be an elf, but one of the elves that live in the forests with Galadriel (Dammit, i can't remember the name of that forest at all... ) because they are almost one with the nature, they don't have as much problems as the High Elves and because of Galadriel, of course .

See You

Salva


----------



## Gillafish23

Hi! I'm new here to so I have no clue if I'm doing this right...
I think I have to give the dwarves credit for having such a well developed civilization. I doubt I would want to be one if it was my choice...but they don't sound that bad! I would probably end up being a Hobbit...the elves have to think way to hard...I would rather lay around all day!
Shelby


----------



## TGC

I would be a Half Elf or just an Elf
heh
Elves live forever unless there killed by someone or something
And i love the woods
and sneaking
and shooting a bow
and sneaking up
and im light on my feet
so an elf would fit me perfectly!


----------



## Cygnus

I'd have to go with a man of Numeanor*Correct my spelling please*


----------



## Ecthelion.

I would definately be one of the Noldor that return to middle-earth. How else could you experience all middle-earth and return to valinor? And mith., I'm sure that the whole period thing will blow over eventually


----------



## Beren Erchanion

An elf probably building boats whit Cìrdan or building the Moria a long long time ago when the dark Prince Melkor was still awake...I got it being in Gondolin. That's it.


----------



## Ithrynluin

I would love to be a Maia, or an Elf.

Just not a Man. It is too plain somehow.


----------



## Celebthôl

Man ~ Gondor/Arnor/Ithilian or Rohan, id love the majesty of it all and the fighting/action. . .

Elf ~ Lorien, Rivendell or Fangorn. . . Id love the solitude.

Dwarf ~ Erebor, or the Glittering caves. . . i like them 

Hobbit ~ The Shire  duh 

Eagle ~ In the Earies of the Misty Mountains.


----------



## Gil-Galad

An elf,definitely.I love their lifestyle,the philoshophy of the way they live.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Hobbit- no question.


----------



## Saermegil

I would like to be an Elf that has been to the Blessed realm, but has come to ME. I would like to live a life as tragic as a Greek tragedy, with no name (my nickname would be Saermegil), killing orcs and all kinds of evil creatures in the time while Melkor was still in ME.


----------



## Holdwine

I would be a Hobbit. They have the best lifestyle farming eating peaceful and there not very know and i like that kinda being an outcast.


----------



## Freawine

Definitively an Elf: imortal, deep minded, great senses, has everything to be a wise being, fair and far-sighted. But what kind of Elf is a good question: I love the sea, therefore a Teleri would be appropriate; however the Vanyar are highly appealing...maybe I'll take both: an Elf with a Teleri mother and a Vanyar father  

And in Valinor I would learn crafts and lore, sing along the seashore, wander in the woods, tender it's plants and creatures and be closer to Uinen and Yavanna.


----------



## Earendil

I would defaintely be an elf. They are wise, immortal, ehalers, amazing and impecable sense, fair, and graceful. Alot of my friends say i would be an elf if i was existing in LOTR so i go with elf lol


----------



## Paul

I would be a hobbit because i prefer peace and tranqiulity


----------



## Arvedui

I would be a Man.
It might sound boring, yes, but I would be extremely interested in seeing what is in it for me after I leave Middle-earth. I wonder what Eru has planned for me, and I look forward to take part in the Second Music standing next to Lúthien.


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *I would be a Man.
> It might sound boring, yes, but I would be extremely interested in seeing what is in it for me after I leave Middle-earth. I wonder what Eru has planned for me, and I look forward to take part in the Second Music standing next to Lúthien. *



But Arvedui, you are going to experience that anyway, why not try something different in Middle-Earth?  

Being one of the Ainur would be the most fun for me, I think. I'd experiment with my 'magical' powers all the time.


----------



## grendel

Definitely an Elf, one who chose to stay in ME and battle the evil of Morgoth/Sauron.


----------



## KellGreenleaf

I would be a hobbit for just being lazy. But I would like to be an elf too for thier wisdom and immortality. Funny how no one wants to be a dwarf..


----------



## Jesse

I voted _Dragon_. It would be sweet to see Middle Earth from the air. Plus everyone's afraid of you.


----------



## Elessar II

I'm sorry, I'm too plain. I'd have to be a man. Especially a Dunedain, although an elf would rank a close second on my list.


----------



## Éomond

Most definitly a Man. Rohirrm for that matter.

But I think being a Eagle would have been fun, or a Wraith, just to see the world pass by through the years, and see it change, and also see the battles and the different Kings and realms change (which would be the only reason I would pic to be a Elf.)


----------



## Warrior

I chose Elf. Long life, youth, power. But, then again a wizard would do too, power. 

Oh, did I mention power?


----------



## Fechin

Boy I am the only one to vote Wraith 

I also voted Elf

But I would rather be a wizard more than anything.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I'd be half hobbit, elf and man! But I wouldn't wanna have hairy feet, though


----------



## Eledhwen

What race would I be if I lived in Middle-earth? I _do_ live in Middle-earth ... don't I?


----------



## meneldor

Elf of course, everybody is just so darn good looking. Then probably an eagle.They have all the good gossip, dont really do much except arrive when they absolutely have to.


----------



## Morgoth Bauglir

*It's all about the wraiths....*

Wraiths are the coolest conception ever to reach full maturity in the writings of Tolkien. Wandering Middle-Earth deathless, without fear, age or decay, straddling the fence between the living and dead, with a single mindset aching to be fulfilled.......FEAR=POWER=GLORY!!!


----------



## Garwen

A Hobbit, because I am not very tall, though taller then a Hobbit. I love to eat and drink a good pint on occasion. And I like my herb garden.


----------



## greypilgrim

I'd want to be an eagle, but then again, I like my food cooked. So I'd be an elf. They live forever and have magic.


----------



## Carcharoth

I'd be a mirkwood elf. Great wine, feasts in the forest. that wouldbe awsome


----------



## Amarië

I would choose to be of the race of men. Now, I don't really know why I say this and even surprise myself when, considering that I am of that race anyway, I would have thought I would want to be something else. I think I just feel that I would fit into their lifestyle more and I tend to relate to them more throughout the books but, again, this is prolly because I am of that race! Second to that I would be a Hobbit!
Ah well... I tried to explain!

~A~


----------



## greypilgrim

You wouldn't want to live forever?


----------



## Ice Man

An elf, of course.


----------



## Saucy

id be an elf. also


----------



## Niirewen

Sometimes I want to be an elf, and sometimes I want to be a hobbit, and sometimes I want to (still) be a (wo)man. So I don't know.


----------



## Gildor

I would be an Elf, because the older I get, the more I feel this way:

_"For the Elves the world moves, and it moves both very swift and very slow. Swift, because they themselves change little, and all else fleets by: it is a grief to them. Slow, because they do not count the running years, not for themselves. The passing seasons are but ripples ever repeated in the long long stream. Yet beneath the Sun all things must wear to an end at last.”_


----------



## reem

I'd be a Dragon Feel the sinewy strength unfurl and twist as I soar above the world, wreaking havoc and chaos. Yes, it would be very interesting.

Or, I’d settle for the race of Men…preferably something ‘able’, if you know what I mean. I might even opt for the race of Easterlings…not the ones under the rule of Sauron, but perhaps one of Bor’s followers? 
reem


----------



## Melian_the_Maya

No matter what, I'll always keep my desire to be an Elf, even with the blood and guts history they have, because I am closest to Elves in my own behaviour.


----------



## Confusticated

I'd be one of those orc-men Southerners.

Not noble or good enough for much of anything else to tell the truth. Not quite pure evil though, so not a full-blooded orc. 

At least I am honest!


----------



## Inderjit S

Can I also add a fetish for killing and hunting down Hobbits to your list of characteristics?


----------



## Thorondor_

Well, I would definitely be an eagle... I would help kick the behinds of Melkor and Sauron and Eru knows how many other of their kind. And when I get bored of eating dragons for dinner I go chat up Manwe and company )


----------



## Sangahyando

I would be a Barding in Dale or a man of Rohan in an outlying village on the Westfold.


----------



## Ingwë

Well, I don't live in a hole but I love hiding. I am a bit lonely person and I prefer to be alone. So I may be a hobbit.
But the hobbits are akin to the Men so I may be a man 
And i voted for 'Elf' because my nickname is Elvish so probably there are something Elven in me. 
BUt I will not be a Dwarf. I don't like Dwarves!


----------



## Majimaune

deffinatly an elf dont know why but their pretty cool


----------



## Noldor_returned

why does everyone want to be an elf, man or hobbit. Sure they would be cool, but what about the Ents?


----------



## legolas'protege

the ents don't seem to have much going for them, other tham being cool, they take a long time to do anything, and they don't adventure often. i guess.

i would be an elf, because of course my elder brother is and elf..


----------



## Ermundo

*What race would you belong to( Balrogs, Dragons, Ents, Men, Ect.)*

I found this discussion on Ign.com about which race is the greatest. That brougt up the question which race is the coolest and most popular...

EDIT by Eledhwen This was the start of a new thread which has been merged with this long-standing one. Extra races from the merged thread have been added to this poll.


----------



## YayGollum

*Re: What race would you belong to( Balrogs, Dragons, Ents, Men, Ect.)*

Well, from your crazy title thing, it looks like you are asking which Tolkien type race we would most enjoy becoming or which we most identify with. But then, there are also other crazy questions to be seen ---> Which is the coolest? Which is the most popular? To answer all ---> 

I would most enjoy becoming a Beorning. Or maybe a Dwarf.

For the coolest question, I shall give my crazy opinion, since I don't know what your crazy definition of cool is. The Beornings because they are less popular or well known than werewolves and get to turn into a cooler animal. Also, the Beornings because they aren't too sociable and don't get messed with by others too much. And they get a superly cool place to live. The Dwarves are pretty close mostly because there are a few cool things that I enjoy correcting people on about them. I don't understand why they are so unpopular, but am very happy about it.

The most popular is most obviously and sickeningly elf, though. Ick. Pure evil. So sickeningly perfect. *spits, then stalks away*


----------



## Ingwë

*Re: What race would you belong to( Balrogs, Dragons, Ents, Men, Ect.)*

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=8529&highlight=race
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=518&highlight=race

And... http://www.thetolkienforum.com/search.php?searchid=117454


----------



## Elvewien

I vote Ents. I really don't know why, but I suppose I'm a lot like them. I'm really not that slow, but I like to just sit and look at the trees and think profoundly on things that are worth thinking about. I'd love to live as long as they do.

But sometimes, I like to answer in quick, witty one-liners and dance among the trees, so I would also be an Elf. Who knows? The Ents and Elves are a lot alike as well, since the Elves are so akin to the trees and the Ents herd them.


----------



## brookhollow

Hobbit, I totally voted hobbit. I think I might already be on: Im simple, can eat to my heart's content, and have at least a decent sense of humor...on top of that I do have some hair on my foot. Of course my selection is somewhat complicated by the fact Im the size of a defensive lineman. Fun to think about!!!


----------



## Numenor

I'm surprised nobody else chose Balrog I think Balrogs are pretty dang awesome but thats just my opinion. Oh and did u know u put dragon twice?


----------



## Mithrandir

lol you know this post has been here forever. Since I was a new member way back in 2001!!!! Well I have returned after a long absence and let me just say, OF course I knew!! *cough*cough* shyea...don't you see....we HAVE to have two dragons....i mean i don't think i need to explain this. *cough*cough* 0_o


----------



## Sulimo

Man I went cliche on this one, but after reading The Silmarillion how could I not want to be an elf. Preferably one of the Sindarian elves. However, I think it would be awesome to be an ent as well.


----------



## morgoth145

i would have to go with Ainu.
i think they have the greatest understanding of all things (excluding eru) because they can create whatever they want.
they are also closest to eru, who knows all.


----------



## Bard the Bowman

I'm surprised so many went with Men. I mean, come on, you're already of the race of Men. Actually I went with Men too. With Men there is the greatest chance for honour. Men are weak, and therefore the strong appear stronger. 

Of the House of Hador I would want to be, serving under King Fingolfin. From Hurin's household.


----------



## Black Captain

I would be an eagle. Eagles are the bomb. They can fly, and drop goblins, rip 'em up, and stuff the nazgul's fellbeasts.


----------



## Turgon

I'd probably be one of those foxes who like to comment on stuff - they're pretty cool.


----------



## Bard the Bowman

Mithrandir said:


> lol you know this post has been here forever. Since I was a new member way back in 2001!!!! Well I have returned after a long absence and let me just say, OF course I knew!! *cough*cough* shyea...don't you see....we HAVE to have two dragons....i mean i don't think i need to explain this. *cough*cough* 0_o


 
Sorry if I don't understand but why are there two dragons on there? Is it because of Cold-drakes and Uruloki?


----------



## Prince of Cats

Bard the Bowman said:


> Sorry if I don't understand but why are there two dragons on there? Is it because of Cold-drakes and Uruloki?


 
Hey Bard,

The post you're asking about is ~5 years old, but I _think_ he may have been joking regarding other members here - who role play as dragons. I could be wrong  Another good possibility is the o_0 he followed the post with was showing that he's equally as perplexed in regards to there being two dragon choices (indicating that his post is sarcastic or curious tone)


----------



## Sulimo

I changed my mind. I made a hasty decision in the past. All my post are really long, _a-lalla-lalla-rumba-kamanda-lindor-burúme, __a_nd my wife says that I never get to the point. _Taurelilómëa-tumbalemorna Tumbaletaurëa Lómëanor_a, I must already be an ent. hoom hom.


----------



## Bucky

What race would I be?

I'd be the 110 meter hurdles. ;*)


----------



## The Thrasson

I would choose dwarf. I've always been fascinated with them. They are very different, almost alien, compared to the other races. I love the urban lifestyle, so living in an underground city would be cool. I admire the endurence and toughness as well. They're hard core, serious folks. They get really fired up by loot. For me especially, the skill and craft. I'm a painter/illustrator. I know that's more of an elven thing; but picking a Noldo is too easy. I'm more the rough around the edges type (half nerd, half barbarian).


----------



## danskmacabre

Well has to be Ainu for me, although I'd probably slum it a lot and take an Elven form or whatever in MiddleEarth to take part in events, Deliberately limiting my power and changing form to say a Hobbit for a while and eat and drink loads.. etc etc..


----------



## Meldon

I would be an elf.

In real life, I have improved sight, hearing, smelling, tasting, touch etc.
Long hair and slightly pointed ears. Soooo, yes I would definetely be an elf


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

Either full Elf or half elf liing in Imladris whose name is Atreyu (Grey Leaf)


----------



## Elthir

Can't recall if JRRT himself ever noted the meaning, but anyway I think _Mithrellas_ could mean *Grey Leaf (mithren + las(s)).


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

My OC is called Grey-Leaf for it is the only name he knows. He is half elven and is visited in his dreams by Luthien who encourages him to seek out Star-Dome (Elrond) at Imladris (Rivendell). Elrond takes him under his wing and gives him the name Atreyu a and teaches him elven magic and fighting techniques.



Galin said:


> Can't recall if JRRT himself ever noted the meaning, but anyway I think _Mithrellas_ could mean *Grey Leaf (mithren + las(s)).


It's my OC! A half elf who only knows himself as "Grey-Leaf" is visited in his dreams by Luthien who tells him to "Seek Star-Dome of Imladris" Grey-Leaf goes to Rivendell and meets Elrond who gives him the name Atreyu and teaches him elven magic, fighting skills as well as elven lore and history.


----------



## Blueduindain

I would probably be a human, why would i be anything else? Other than a hobbit, or dwarf of course! (I have the feet of a hobbit anyway, stupid genetics)


----------



## Ithilethiel

It's pretty obvious, an elf. Wait but I already am an elf. Oh, then an eagle. Soaring so high and being so free. Not to mention saving good guys and dropping boulders and dive bombing the evil ones!


----------



## Daerndir

Mithrandir said:


> Hi I am new and wanted to get involved. So I wanna know what race you would like to be in ME. Elve Man Hobbit????? Anything and anyone. I love these books and read them all the time. This is a really cool place to talk w/ other LOTR "geeks". So c ya.


I identify as a man of Numenor. I like the idea of having a long lifespan but not necessarily being immortal.



Merlin said:


> I would be a Nazgul too although that is not really a race... they are men (which is also cool). BTW are the Nazgul immortal? I have always thought they were but don't remember reading anything about this in LOTR.


Only as long as Sauron lives, he's the one who keeps them alive.


----------



## Barliman

I voted hobbit but obviously I'd be a man.


----------



## Aithon

Elf. Without a second pf hesitation.


----------



## Lady Legolas

Mithrandir said:


> Hi I am new and wanted to get involved. So I wanna know what race you would like to be in ME. Elve Man Hobbit????? Anything and anyone. I love these books and read them all the time. This is a really cool place to talk w/ other LOTR "geeks". So c ya.


I would be a Hobbit. I'm more into the hobbit lifestyle myself. So I would be a Hobbit.

I would be a Hobbit. I'm more of a home body. Who like to eat like hobbits. and read my books.


----------



## Menegilda Brandybuck

I would be a hobbit or a human.


----------

